# Topping up call credit on Etisalat phone online?



## Morlok (Nov 7, 2011)

I travel in & out of UAE lot, but when I'm outside UAE still people call my mobile and it guzzles up all my call credit on roaming charges.

Is there a more economic way round this? 

Or, can I buy Etisalat credit online?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to Etisalat


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Option 1: GO to any etisalat business center with your Original Passport (and Copy)... fill up the form for e4me with the pre registered user id (that is must)... they will confirm the user id for you.... Do not waste time with these outlets in mall....

Note: To use e4me service you will need internet connection (blackberry/ internet cafe)

Option 2: Once you have a confirmed user id.......... you can call on 122 with some options and just click few buttons on mobile to pay upload your credit from credit card... Mmm... you need to confirm this info from 101...... it is a very old service....

Option 3: you can upgrade to GSM post paid with a monthly charges of dh 20 and a loads of discount on international calls (outgoing).... Bad part is that you have to keep a deposit of dh 2000 every time you travel and then take a refund once you are back.... if you will ask the same question to an etisalat staff they will give you this as an option....

Option 4: Keep 2 sim cards with you... first one to receive the calls and the other one with lots of credit in it (reserve)... do not give the other number to any one... keep it switch off...

Option 5: Appoint someone here to go up to these PCMCI machines in malls, post office or these outlets to pay a credit direct in your mobile when you are out of country............

Option 6: Buy few e vouchers and keep the numbers with you as the slip gets fade away quickly...

Option 7: Ask a friend to do a credit transfer from dubai (i hope it works)... 

Option 8: Do not receive the call (reject it) and call back from some other local sim of the place you are visiting...


----------



## Morlok (Nov 7, 2011)

Option 8 sounds great because we can call Dubai mobiles from the UK for a song - 7p a minute. I didnt think of rejecting the call & calling them back. I always instinctively answer it and it can be a long conversation especially if its a client and wants an on-the-spot consultation.

So far I have stockpiled lots of credit each time I travel between london and dubai, is there a maximum amount of credit I can hold on an etisalat sim?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

is there a maximum amount of credit I can hold on an etisalat sim?[/QUOTE]



No, you can upload as much you like...


----------



## Morlok (Nov 7, 2011)

That should fix it, just stick 2000aed on it and it should see me thru.


----------

